# Interesting post about dating someone with DP/DR



## kristikristi65

Read this tumblr post that this girl made about dating someone with DP/DR. I just wanted to share it with all of you. It's pretty spot on.


----------



## Guest

Thank you for this, I've always wondered how my ex's dealt with me when I told them about the disorder.


----------



## MiketheAlien

I wish I could meet a nice dpdr girl, as selfish as that sounds. I don't think it could ever work with someone who doesn't understand.

Ahh nuts, today is a down day for me lol


----------



## katieq

I agree. I'd love to meet someone with DP. I feel that's the only person who would understand and be able to calm me down. I've had relationships with people that have had bad anxiety, but it comes and goes for them. I suffer it every single day.

My ex of 3 years literally had to take care of me for a whole month. I refused to leave the house, he'd have to go shopping, and drive me everywhere. I would think I was okay, and we'd be on our way to a restaurant or movie and i'd make him turn the car around because I couldn't handle..

Ughhh, the good old days. haha, just kidding.


----------



## eddy1886

My now wife still has a hard time comprehending what i go through...But she is very understanding of my condition and supports me through the bad times...She herself goes to therapy to talk about the difficulties in living with a person suffering from DP...The biggest problem i have found in getting my wife to understand my condition is the fact that DP is so personal and internal....Because we are not doing crazy stuff like talking to people who are not really there or banging our heads against walls people and particularly our partners cannot even begin to comprehend our suffering....Unfortunately DP is our individual imaginations gone haywire and when you tell the closest people to you the crazy stuff your imagining they dont realise we cant just switch it off like a normal person...This is because they dont suffer the obsessive thinking a DP sufferer goes through....They automatically think like all normal people do and expect you to be able to just change your thinking patterns "LIKE THEY CAN" ..........If only!!!!!!

Its true what others have said above.....Truly the only people who can fully understand DP are those who have gone or are going through it.....

Its about time a DP support group was formed...Something like AA maybe...A group where everybody had the same common problem (DP) and got to talk about it amongst others who "UNDERSTOOD" Maybe we wouldnt feel as alone then....


----------



## katieq

I was actually thinking about starting a group in my hometown, posting something on craigslist, trying to find people with panic and anxiety disorder, and dp. I'd love to meet up once a week with people and just discuss our problems, and successes of the week and help eachother find better ways to do things. HMMM


----------



## Guest

The funny thing is a lot more people than you'd realize will have symptoms of DP/DR, it comes with panic, just sometimes for those people it doesn't strike them as hard, so if you were to make a support group, or even find one for that matter, you may find some people that can relate to your symptoms. Its worth a try!


----------



## jaiespoir

Sometimes I feel so lucky to be in a relationship with my boyfriend. We were together 3 years before I first was affected by dp. For the first while I just laid in bed all day and said I was sick. Finally he asked me what was really wrong and I explained how I was feeling the best I could. I thought he'd leave me or think I was crazy or say don't worry you'll get over it. But he didn't. Instead he just hugged me and accepted it and said we will get through it together. He didn't downplay it or love me any less because of it. And now he understands why sometimes I find small tasks overwhelming or why I may seem distant or spaced out. I wish more people were like that. Dating someone with dp just requires you to have a little more patience and understanding and to keep an open mind.


----------



## dpuser18

Thank you for this. I dont have a girlfriend right now but i did and she left me and it really affected my DP a lot when she did. But this gives me a reason to see she wasnt the right person. Because even when i was going through all my problems i gave everything to that girl and she was my love. And the only thing i ever asked her to do for me was to just tell me everyhting was alright and to help me when needed and to each day ask me how i was and she never did it. And when she forgot to ask me how i was and it would upset me she couldnt understand why it upset me so bad. So thank you for showing me that no matter how much i miss her that she wasnt the one


----------



## MiketheAlien

When is someone going to create DPdating.com. Come on already!


----------



## Guest

I dated someone with dp, it was awesome having someone who understood exactly what you were going through.


----------



## mana_war

jaiespoir said:


> Sometimes I feel so lucky to be in a relationship with my boyfriend. We were together 3 years before I first was affected by dp. For the first while I just laid in bed all day and said I was sick. Finally he asked me what was really wrong and I explained how I was feeling the best I could. I thought he'd leave me or think I was crazy or say don't worry you'll get over it. But he didn't. Instead he just hugged me and accepted it and said we will get through it together. He didn't downplay it or love me any less because of it. And now he understands why sometimes I find small tasks overwhelming or why I may seem distant or spaced out. I wish more people were like that. Dating someone with dp just requires you to have a little more patience and understanding and to keep an open mind.


That really just sounds so perfect.


----------



## jaiespoir

mana_war said:


> That really just sounds so perfect.


Now that I reread this, I understand how lucky I am again  Lately my DPDR has been getting worse and I've really been finding myself withdrawing. The brain fog/spaced out feeling is really making it hard to feel any kind of deep emotion so I've felt like my boyfriend and I are drifting apart. Sometimes I feel like we should go our separate ways or I am falling out of love...but then I spend time with him and know it's only the DP making me feel that way. It causes me a lot of anxiety and guilt when I think things like "What if I don't love him anymore?". Luckily, he's okay with me expressing my thoughts and concerns to him out loud and has been really understanding.

Relationships and DP is not an easy thing at all. I wish I could recover so I could be my old self for him because he deserves it...


----------



## andreajs

Loved this blog post. The more time I spend here reading, the more I think I understand that even though I was dealing with a lot and needed my dp boyfriend to be there for me, he couldn't, no matter how much he may have wanted to be able to. Its me that needs to give patience, not be cranky and demand patience and support. Geez, I was so selfish and didn't even realize it. I hope he will forgive me.


----------



## dissoziation

I'm not able to view the post, can anyone tell me what was on it?


----------

